# my beast, after surviving halloween



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

the front plate is under the registration and inspection stickers 








i parked it mad close to the house








where she's usually parked, you cant see the MASSIVE oil stains, but i swear, it gets parked there


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

did something happen to it?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

skootz1 said:


> did something happen to it?


nope  i was just expecting stupid kids to mess around with it. but halloween was pretty quiet this year


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

....i sat by my window with 2 bb guns and an air soft gun just waiting for the little pricks.......never came tho.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......I had the same worry with my Chevy. Couldnt put it in storage until Monday.......the day AFTER halloween.

It was a long night...


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

man that sucks they did all that to make your car like that! id be pissed


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

My old car got egged three years ago 

My bro's car got shaving cream all over it last year.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

some kids hit my friends mustang. They cracked the egg open and let the sulfer yolk ozz onto the car. It ate the paint off and stained it for good. he needed new paint! If you let eggs sit around out of the fridge for 1 week or so, the things get acidic and become like sulfuric acid!

Chris


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

sunnysentra said:


> some kids hit my friends mustang. They cracked the egg open and let the sulfer yolk ozz onto the car. It ate the paint off and stained it for good. he needed new paint! If you let eggs sit around out of the fridge for 1 week or so, the things get acidic and become like sulfuric acid!
> 
> Chris


My ford escort got toilet papered. Kicked the perpetrators car door and caused a dent...long time ago.


----------



## mikewiebe1987 (Nov 3, 2005)

ulgh, just be glad the shits dont knwo what they're doing, my buddy got his old datsun pickup fucked, they popped the hood with a crowbar or some shit, and poured some dirt or sand or some shit in the oil filler, no dents nothing just one day the engine blew a ....well in deisel they're thrust bearings, for hte crank, and it just annihialted the head and valves on number 4 cyl, little bastards, im so glad alli used to do was steal mass quantities of festivy decorations


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

It Survived, N i defenitly been seein you role around hempstead Turnpike,
Hows the car goin?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Haha, I was out in mine the whole night, and the only one parked outside was my gf's. She lives in Irvine though. A really conservative, clean neighborhood, without many teen punks, so we weren't worried. I never did anything to anyone's property that would damage it. (unless I had a grudge) Just isn't right messin with innocent people's crap, ya' know?


----------

